# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG – HTC 7 Surround T8788 Unbrick, Unlock, SuperCID and IMEI repair supported

## hassan riach

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *   Repairing  bricked HTC Surround (PD26100) is easy with the RIFF Box. Phone is auto  powered on with USB Data Cable connected to the PC while battery is  connected.
In case you have no USB cable near, make sure battery is charged enough  and hold Power On button during initiation of JTAG connection.
Resurrector will reflash radio’s boot zone and will re-write PDA’s SPL to 0.74.1000 version. Additionally to  SPL and Radio zones, the zone which contains Model ID is re-flashed too.  Thus after resurrection phone will have Model ID = ‘PD26*****’.  *To resurrect HTC Surround (PD26100):*  Solder JTAG cable to HTC Surround JTAG pads; Insert USB Data cable into board and PC; Make sure HTC Surround (PD26100) is selected in the list of models; If you use battery, press Power On key; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires; Now  phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up  normally, you can flash it using known flashing methods.  *To enter download mode:*  Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold ‘Volume Down’ key and press ‘Power ON’ button. .
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

